# 16hp long shaft mud motor for sale



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Selling my mud motor if anyone is looking it's a 16hp duromax on a aftermarket mud kit motor has roughly 30 hrs on it I'm asking 1000.00. Thanks 801-721-7230 text is best


----------

